# FET treatment at GRI



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi

Attending GRI soon for first FET treatment and wondering if anyone else has experienced/is going through/ is about to start  FET.

Look forward to hearing from you x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm a few days into my 2ww after FET   so any questions fire away.
Are you having a natural or medicated?x


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Catbob and Babysparkle

I'm due to go for the FET follow up on 1 Nov (same as catbob).  I've no idea what to expect but think i should take the opportunity to ask lots of questions (any advice?).  I'm not really sure what to expect about when i will start FET and whether it will be medicated or not so if anyone knows please let me know.  I'm kind of preparing myself to be on a 2ww around xmas - same as last year.  its not great (well, was awful last year cos my OTD was xmas eve) but i'd much rather that than have to wait until the start of next year.

babysparkle - wishing you so much luck for a BFP!   how did you find the process?  were you medicated?  any idea of how long it all takes from start to finish?

Lou x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi LouB  

I went about the process in a roundabout sort of way as I misunderstood the letter about the FET clinic and af vanished  
I had my bfn bleed and was told to phone up with the next af but it didn't arrive so I ended up asking to go in for a hormone profile and got an app for that week. It was at that app the confusion about the clinic app arose and we ended seeing a doctor there and then which threw me a bit and although I had my list (HUGE) of questions I wasn't prepared   But it turned out I was ready for prostap and af wasn't anywhere near (I was about day 40 something by then) so we went back the next day and got jabbed. Af arrived 2 weeks later, scan a few days after that then 2 weeks of tablets to build the lining, another scan to check it was thick then I started the pessaries that evening and spoke to the embryologist to get a day and time for ET and to discuss how many we wanted thawed etc. ET happened 4 days after that, still continuing with pessaries and tablets and the difference with FET is if you get a bfp you continue with the pessaries until week 10 or 12.
You do have a say in how many you want thawed although they will advise you. They wanted to thaw all 5 of ours, then chose the best looking 2 but we weren't happy about then discarding the rest, although we found out if the quality is very good after thaw they will refreeze. We opted for 3 and all 3 survived and behaved so we had 2 put back and the remaining one wasn't good enough to refreeze but that was ok with us as we still have 2 as a back up. 
I think if you have very regular reliable cycles they might do a natural cycle but I'm not entirely sure. From start to finish it will have been 7.5 weeks so it's just as long winded as a full ivf cycle.
I cannot imagine how awful your xmas eve test must have been   fingers crossed you'll get good christmas news this year


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Lou B - I phoned GRI to see if I could find out more.  The nurse that phoned me back said that it would be a constructed cycle and and the process would be similar to a fresh cycle with out the daily stimm injections.  Roughly she said: day 21 get prostap,within 2 weeks you should have AF and to phone when it arrives to get a scan and bloods organised, then take 3 tablets once a day for about 13 days to build your lining, another scan to check thickness, then start pessaries and you phone embryologist to arrange for Embryo thaw and ET.  This all seems in line with what you were saying Babysparkle

Babysparkle - Thank you for replying - it was good to hear what happend with you.  My fingers and toes are crossed for a good result for you xx

The nurse asked how many embryos I had and when I said 4 she said that they would all be thawed as they freeze them in batches  - I don't want to thaw them all at once so it was interesting to hear what you did  - did you have a bit of a battle to have only 3 thawed rather than 5?  How did you feel on the tablets that they gave you?

Lou B - I asked if I would be able to have a full treatment before Xmas and she said it would depend on my cycle.  They apparently shutdown for 2 weeks over Xmas so I might not beabto start a treatment.  However they might be able to give me provisional dates for after Xmas.  I was a bit gutted to hear that as based on my AF day 21 wont be until about 18 Nov.


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi

Have you got a booklet with the phone number for the lab in it? You cam ring them anytime and they'll be able to tell you exactly how they're stored, how many cells, what grading etc. They're very good at talking you through it all. It started off as a bit of a battle to get 3 but that was from talking with the nurses, the lab were much more relaxed and said it was our decision at the end of the day. We had 5 and they were frozen individually. They thaw them the morning before ET so I phoned Thursday afternoon to see how they were getting on and so by Friday they'd gone from 4 cells to 8 and 10. If they hadn't survived the back up plan was to take the remaining ones out on the day of ET as they only take 30 mins to defrost and they can tell there and then if they've survived, they just wouldn't know I'd they would continue to divide. Sorry if I'm repeating myself but it's difficult to check back on my phone!
The tablets are ok, only side effect really is tiredness.
Really hope you both get your tx asap, nothing worse than waiting


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for advice Babyspakle.  I think I will do that just to check x


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Catbob and Babysparkle

Thanks for sharing so much info about the process.  Babysparkle - I'm glad to hear you say that your af was missing after the BFN af.  I'm the same, had the af at BFN but its completely absent, almost 2 weeks late now.  I didn't have any of the usual symptoms until last week so i figure i'm going through a kind of delayed ovulation.  I'm getting a wee bit anxious now because I'm usually bang on 28 days each cycle and it's also difficult not knowing when day 21 will be to see if i might be able to go through tx this side of the year.  I've been at meetings all over Scotland this week so haven't had a chance to phone the GRI to speak to a nurse about this but I should get a chance monday or tuesday.

how are you coping with your 2ww?  you must be a good few days into it now.  I hope you are getting a chance to take it easy.  

Catbob - thanks for sharing the info you got from the nurses this week.  It is dissapointing that tx may not be this year.  Lets hope we both make it through and are at least on a 2ww over the festive period     

take care

Lou xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, the 2ww is dragging   I think they got my test date mixed up as it's 17th which is 17 days from the ET! Still got 1 week and 1 day left until OTD and that feels like forever away. 

I would see about getting the hormone profile done as it's always good to know what's going on anyway. In the end my af turned up after 56 days, helped by the prostap, otherwise who know's when it would have arrived  

Good luck to the both of you   xx


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Lou B - did you manage to phone the nurses this week? Has AF arrived? x

Babysparkle - the 2ww is the worst part of all the treatment. Maybe you shoudl phone up and ask if the OTD should be earlier.  If not you will just need to try and fill your time to keep your mind off it all.  x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi catbob,

I spoke to a nurse yesterday as I wanted to ask about taking lactulose (sorry tmi!) with all the other drugs and I mentioned my long test date and she said it will have been worked out for day 34. Day 34 of what??   I told her it was only 13 days last time so in theory otd this time should've been Thursday not Monday but no, I'm still to go in Monday  

How are you both getting on?x


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Babysparkle - Hope you have not gone completely lopy on your 2ww - OTD tomorrow?  How you feeling about it x

LouB - are you still scheduled for Tuesday 2 Nov for your first appointment?  I am sure you told me the time you were going but I have forgotten.  I am 3pm x


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

hey Babysparkle and Catbob

sorry I've been AWOL, had so much on at work so I've been cramming everything into the weekends!

Babysparkle - how are you getting on? I can't understand the change in length of time for the OTD.  will you find out tomorrow?  Wishing you all the luck in the world x

Catbob, yep I'm due in on Tuesday 1st Nov (your last post said 2nd - did you mean the first?) We are in at 2.15pm I think.  AF finally arrived for me so I've worked out that day 21 for me is something like the 31 October.  I was going to phone the hospital tomorrow to ask if there would be any chance of starting prostap then rather than waiting as i probably wouldn't be able to go start before Christmas if i wait until my next cycle.  Hope you are well x


----------



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi All, im new - im attending GRI also.  Had 1st IVF in Apr 11, was on the waiting list from Nov 08.  23 eggs collected with no fertilisation then had ICSI July 11 with 22 eggs & now 7 frosties.

My dilemma is this....im due a nat fet but my af still hasnt arrived - i think i've only got until Tue or my tx will be canx then i will need medicated but there's no spaces until after xmas now.

does anyone know any tips to help af along??xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

It's a BFP for us   Feels strange writing it! Levels were 1,418 so quite high.
I never thought for a million years it'd happen for us and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you all as well.
Who know's if it made a difference but I did insist on them using ultrasound at ET so remember that  

Any joy with af Lyndsmac?

xxx


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats fantastic news Babysparkle, congratulations.  You must be over the moon xxxxxx


----------



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi All & congtrats on the BFP!!!!

My AF arrived 2day!!!! Got 1st bloods on the 26/10 - does anyone know roughly when fet will hapeen from there??xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks  

Lyndsmac I was 5 weeks from prostap to ET xx


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Babysparkle - fantastic news so pleased for you x you mentioned you insisted on ultrasound at ET - what is that for? Your levels sound like twins!

Lyndmac - welcome to thread and glad af arrived and you can start tx

Lou B - great news about af and I hope there is space for you x

Afm - from what Lyndmac is saying it looks as though there will be no tx for me before Xmas


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks catbob   I'd had ultrasound guidance when I had my private tx so when they didn't use it for my first nhs go I was a bit shocked and thought how on earth do they know they're putting the embies in the right place. So I asked if they'd use the ultrasound for the FET and was told only certain dr's do the ET with it and it was pot luck on the day. But I kept asking each time I phoned or had an app and must have annoyed the heck out of them   so on the day it was the same dr as before but one of the nurses from the acs suite was there to do the US. It just means they can see where the catheter is and then you can see the teeny amount of fluid going in which contains the embies   have you spoken to them about when tx could start?xx


----------



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi All

My fet is on  natural cycle, not sure what the waiting list is like for medicated but i do know my friend was provisionally booked in sept for nov medicated start - her prostap is on the 4th Nov, there's nothing worse than all this waiting around!! 

I will be sure to insist on having an ultra sound during ET, you done ur ET Babysparkle??
I was hoping that Dr Medina would do mine - not sure if she even does them but i feel really comfortable with her cause she looked after me when i was admitted twice with OHSS xx


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi all

Lyndsmac - glad af has arrived for you, it throws everything off when it doesn't appear when it should!  i had the ultrasound for my ET and i was reassured by it.  I think it was Dr Medina who did ET for me and she was lovely, felt like i could relax which is a miracle in that position!

Babysparkle - high levels do sound like twins, so exciting!  hope you are taking it easy

Catbob - I called the GRI this week and, as i expected, i won't get to start before the review meeting.  Suppose it was worth a try!  The nurse did say there are no places left for Nov but maybe some for Dec.  I think my af cycle will mean that i won't be able to start in Dec also which is such a pity.  have you worked out a list of questions for the review?  I think someone posted a list on FF so i'm going to have a look at that and take what i need from it.  I usually don't ask very much but I've lots of questions in my head now!

Lou xxx


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi LouB - rubbish you can't start earlier. You might be luck with af and get in so your 2ww is over Xmas x


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Lou B - not long now until the appointments.  AF supposed to be here tomorrow however I normally feel when it is coming and not a Dickie bird.  I Hope it comes soon or else December FET will defo not be an option.  Did you find the questions you were looking for? x


----------



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Catbob, appointments tomorrow - finally! I've not given it much thought to be honest which is very unusual - usually live and breath thinking about this! I found the list of questions so i'll have a look at them tonight. you can get them on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Any sign of af?

Lou x


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

AF still not here yet  

Thanks for the link x


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has advice.

I am currently in the middle of a FET cycle and I am due to have a Blastocyst transfer Friday next week.  The lab mentioned on the phone that if we have a five day transfer it might be recommended that only 1 blastocyst is transferred.  We had thought that they would transfer two and I am now not sure what to do.  They have already convinced us (they said if you want to transfer two then we recommend thawing double the amount as you lose a third of what you thaw) to defrost all 4 of our frozen embryos and I am concerned that if we defrost them all, they are all good and we only transfer 1 and the rest are left to perish. 

Anyone been in a similar position or have any pearls of wisdom? x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Catbob they can be re-frozen


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Catbob  

Are they blasts already or are they taking them to blast?

With my day 2 embies they thawed them over a 24 hour period (roughly) but did say if they didn't survive the thaw they would get more out on the day as they only take 30 mins to defrost and they can tell there and then if they've survived. They only thing they won't be able to tell you is if they will carry on dividing and growing (but hopefully that would happen inside you   ).

We decided to only thaw 3, and were looking to transfer 2. We decided it was a risk worth taking as we'd then have 2 still in the freezer that could be taken out on the day if needed. Luckily we didn't need to but all 3 survived intact so we did have to discard one as they only re freeze if they're absolutely perfect (so we were told) as it's a lot for the embies to go through. 

It is a tough decision as you just don't know how it will all go. They do have a better than average success rate for thawing though  

Good luck with it all xxx


----------

